# Corsair RM Series 750 W



## crmaris (Oct 17, 2013)

We recently tested one of Corsair's RM PSUs and today have the chance to check out the 750 W model. Like all RM units it comes with Gold efficiency, low operational noise, and a fully modular cabling design.

*Show full review*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 17, 2013)

Just filling in some random info regarding Chicony as the name is very very familiar to me and even more so when I visit family in Hong Kong.

Chicony aren't really a new company and have been around for a long long time and have been making shitty PSUs OEMs used to give you with your Pentium 1, 2 & 3's back in the old days mainly under the name 'HiPro'

from what i can find, Chicony have a few PSUs out but mainly in the extreme budget section. They do have  PSUs under their own name ranging from 300-750w but since they dont really ship outside Asia, there arent that many reviews available and what reviews are available are very old and date back 5years or longer, 

Generally, reviews aren't very positive, but aren't death defyingly bad either. One of the reviews i managed to dig up on JonnyGuru said the caps used in stage 2 of the power supply were questionable.

Long story short....

While Chicony are more synonymous with making computer peripherals in Asia rather than top of the range PSUs. I am very weary of them and people who buy this PSU as well as any PSU thats made by Chicony should approach these PSUs with caution and try not to stress them out too much

Thank you Crmaris for the review, but I think Id rather steer clear.


Just because a Manufacturer has been making PSUs since the dark ages, doesn't actually mean they're any good at it.


----------



## Frick (Oct 17, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> While Chicony are more synonymous with making computer peripherals in Asia rather than top of the range PSUs. I am very weary of them and people who buy this PSU as well as any PSU thats made by Chicony should approach these PSUs with caution and try not to stress them out too much



Well, things change. They might have stepped up their game?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 17, 2013)

Upto you if you wanna risk your hardware, but there are a huge choice of OEMs which make great PSUs to choose from. 

Rather go with a tried and tested rather than be walking into a potential trap. 

Chicony are well known in Asia, China's population eclipses both the UK & US populations even together. we are talking over 1 billion compared to around 400 million, And yet - there are still a lack of reviews?

Im sure there are enough enthusiasts in China to write hardware reviews.


----------



## crmaris (Oct 17, 2013)

The PSU didn't have a problem passing my tests, which are really tough (I have witnessed multiple explosions of branded units so far). So I don't think it will explode like a cheapo unit. After all Corsair isn't so stupid to spoil their good name with a bad PSU and on top of that lose tons of money since they provide 5 years warranty to it.

BUT I strongly disagree with the caps choice in the secondary side, so on the long run I don't know if the unit will retain its good performance or/and if it will have any reliability problems. But Corsair says that they tested the platform and the caps and they will be fine. 

For me Chicony isn't the problem because the design and the build is ok. The Ltec caps are and the fact that the fan engages late are the most worrying probs on this unit.


----------



## Rowsol (Oct 17, 2013)

The fan didn't turn on until 450w?  That's pretty cool shit yo.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for the review, and imo this is a good psu for the cost.

And your comment about the caps... really a cap is a cap. They are all shit imho.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 18, 2013)

Does the fan spin up at boot at all?

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191937&highlight=rm750


----------



## Frick (Oct 18, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> And your comment about the caps... really a cap is a cap. They are all shit imho.


----------



## crmaris (Oct 18, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Does the fan spin up at boot at all?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191937&highlight=rm750



No. If I remember right it only moves for a couple of cm and that is all.


----------



## caleb (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi, I've just received notice I won a RM-1000 PSU in a corsair giveaway - wohooo 

Can you give me your opinion whether it makes sense to replace my TX750V2 with this one ? I generally run a single GPU setup, maybe this new PSU is a good motivation for an upgrade since my hardware is starting to be out of date.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 24, 2014)

caleb said:


> Hi, I've just received notice I won a RM-1000 PSU in a corsair giveaway - wohooo
> 
> Can you give me your opinion whether it makes sense to replace my TX750V2 with this one ? I generally run a single GPU setup, maybe this new PSU is a good motivation for an upgrade since my hardware is starting to be out of date.



The RM is modular so I would replace this TX with the RM. But other than that the TX750 is a fine PSU


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 24, 2014)

crmaris said:


> The PSU didn't have a problem passing my tests, which are really tough (I have witnessed multiple explosions of branded units so far). So I don't think it will explode like a cheapo unit. After all Corsair isn't so stupid to spoil their good name with a bad PSU and on top of that lose tons of money since they provide 5 years warranty to it.
> 
> BUT I strongly disagree with the caps choice in the secondary side, so on the long run I don't know if the unit will retain its good performance or/and if it will have any reliability problems. But Corsair says that they tested the platform and the caps and they will be fine.
> 
> For me Chicony isn't the problem because the design and the build is ok. The Ltec caps are and the fact that the fan engages late are the most worrying probs on this unit.



i agree, any components that put inside of it, it must be passed good quality control. well known and worldwide brand wont risk their reputation by using crappy components coz if theres something happen to their product and the world knows that they use crappy components, it will ruin all.


----------



## caleb (Jun 24, 2014)

Jetster said:


> The RM is modular so I would replace this TX with the RM. But other than that the TX750 is a fine PSU



Yeah, thats what im wondering if its not just a waste to put it into my computer, I have 560Ti and I will most likely upgrade to another single GPU like GTX770


----------



## karakarga (Jun 17, 2015)

Graphics 6+2 power connector (on the exterior) total amount is 2, not 4!


----------



## crmaris (Jun 17, 2015)

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/RM750/images/box_top_close1.jpg


----------



## karakarga (Jun 18, 2015)

Yeah, according to the drawings there are 4, but in fact, there are only 2 on the PSU unit!

There are three 8 pin holes, at the lower right side. First two are for graphics, last one for cpu!

So, there is no possibility of connecting 3rd and 4th 6+2 graphics cables on the PSU!


----------



## davidburke30 (Nov 12, 2022)

It's 2022 and I've had this for like 8 years now.  Still going strong.


----------

